# Phantom aka Ember Vom Wildhaus



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

We passed the BH today at the Capital Area Schutzhund club under SV Judge Werner Rapien. 

Specifically the judge pointed out our attitudes and smiles. We got a few excellent remarks and overall I was very pleased in our performance.

As soon as we got out of group, I took off her lead, said to her, "Alright want to have some fun!" and we did just that. Her heeling, turns, and in motions were dead on.

Can I say I love working my dog. She's a Wildhaus rock star! Thanks Chris!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Christina and Phantom.. from what I saw in July during our Michigan trip, I'm not surprised at all!!!! Outstanding, Awesome!!!


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks Lynn. I've seen so many great Wildhaus dogs in the past few years. It has given me more and more confidence that our dogs were bred to work hard (and look good doing it).


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

**** another Wildhaus brag!!

Congrats Ember and Christina! Now on to bigger and better things!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats Christina and Phantom. Sorry we weren't able to be there today. Would have loved to have seen it. I'm sure you two looked awesome.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Hopefully someone got pictures!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so happy for you!!! Sorry I missed it, but I never had any doubts.....a dog like Phantom could make even me look good!


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Cathy (Dan's wife) got some shots. I'll ask if he can cross post a few. Funny thing is that for the BH we were surrounded by show line saddle black and tans. At club I'm used to being lost in a sea of Wildhaus blacks.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Pics from Sunday!</span> 

at least my camera did it's job!










Hugo & I choked...for those of you who saw us @ the reunion,
doing the BH routine well...remember that! Today was nothing like that!


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks again for taking these. She makes me look good.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)




----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Christina & Phantom







big congrats!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Looking good Christina.. looking good Phantom!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow those are great!!!! Congrats to you guys!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Woooo Hooooo! nice pics! Congratulations.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!

I thought you were moving to Seattle







I thought I perhaps might get to actually see a Wildhaus dog in action instead of just photo


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I am moving to Seattle. I was waiting to do the BH. Now I'm waiting for Phantom to come and go out of heat so I can spay her. Do you see a theme of my life revolving around my dog.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that Christina.. Hugs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: laukaoudaI am moving to Seattle. I was waiting to do the BH. Now I'm waiting for Phantom to come and go out of heat so I can spay her. Do you see a theme of my life revolving around my dog.


It does for many









I'm assuming you're going to continue to trial eve after you hit the West Coast? Though I don't live in Washington I do hope that I can get up that way sometime to see a Wildhaus dog in action!!


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Heck yes I'll still be working Phantom in Schutzhund. One of the first things I did before moving or even considering the move was to make sure there were clubs nearby in Seattle and that the bf clearly understood the importance of it in my life.


----------

